# Ultimate Mini LST Center Diff Fix



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is my attempt to fix the Mini LST Center Diff. 
My idea is to replace the Mini LST Center Diff with the Mini E-Revo Center Diff. 
Any helpful input will be much appreciated.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok so I go the Mini E-Revo center diff...section off of e-bay.

I also got the Team integy Mini E-Revo center Drive shaft..









And will soon get the Mini E-Revo Center Diff









The problem I'm having now is getting the Mini E-Revo center drive shaft
into the Mini LST drive cup..
The Mini E-Revo drive shaft (on the right) is just a little bigger then the Mini LST drive shaft (on the left.)









The center Merv drive shaft fits in the opening and actually catches and can turn the wheels but it's not far in enough.. 
I am not confident it won't wear out the cups and fall out. 
The drive cup actually bevels inwards stopping the Merv drive shaft from being inserted farther in.


















The question here is do I dremel down the inside of the Mini LST Drive cup or do I dremel 
down the end of the Mini E Revo Drive shaft.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

So I got my parts in the mail.
Using the viscous input pinion and cup.









It seems I can replace the viscous cup with the Integy Mini E-Revo cup.
Even the screw that keeps the cup on the pinion that came with the viscous pinion and cup
fits the Revo cup.. The hole where the pinion goes in the cup is
the same for both as well. I put it all together and this just might work...
See the pics below. 


The hole where the pinion gear goes in is the same size..
You can see the Screw for the viscous cup fits the Integy Merv cup.









Here is the Mini E-Revo cup with Mini LST Viscous Pinion gear and bearing.









Here it is next to the viscous cup. Integy Merv cup is so much bigger.. but the pinion gear fits..!









This is a big step to this mod. 
Next is to see if it will fit in the Mini LST front and rear diff housing.
If it fits I wont need to grind down anything which will make this mod that
much easier.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok I got the Viscous Gear in to the rear diff housing and it fits perfect, 
and I was able to install the Integy Mini E-Revo Diff Cup.
So it's a go.. Moving forward with the project. Now I need to do the front diffs
and work on a Mini LST Chassis that will hold the Mini E-Revo Center Trans.
Oh will also need to replace the Mini E-Revo spool with the Mini E-Revo Center diff.
Here are some pics below.

Here is the gears side by side.
Viscous gear on your left and the stock Mini LST gear on your right.









Here is another pic of the two gears side by side.









I also shimmed it. Here is a pic with the shimm in place between the bearing and gear.









Here is a pic of the viscous gear in place in the gear box.









For good measure here is a pic of the Mini LST Diff. I shimmed this as well but did not get a pic. I thought I did but did not. The shimm would go on your right between the bearing and the shaft cup.









Here is the gear box with the viscous diff installed. Also the Integy Mini E-Revo cup on the bottom and the Mini LST cup above.









And here it is with the Integy Mini E-Revo cup mounted on to the Mini LST gear box. 









Here is a pic of the Mini LST rear end.. done deal with Viscous pinion gear and Integy Mini E- Revo Cup.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Which way to mount the motor.. 
Using a Mamba motor I have the option to 
Mount it towards the front or towards the back.
Either way space will be tight. I kind of want to mount the 
motor towards the front. That way I will still be able to use the
Battery Tray, but the motor seems to be hitting the Servo.
I will have to see how far forward I can move the front end and still
have the drive cups connect with the center dogbones.
Below is some prefabrication pics.

Here is the Pre Fab Mini LST with Mini Revo Trans with out the motor. 










Here is the Pre Fab Mini LST with Mini Revo Trans with Mamba Motor Towards Rear.
Fits but really tight and If I mount it this way I wont be able to use the battery tray.










Here is the Pre Fab Mini LST with Mini Revo Trans with Mamba Motor Towards Front.
The motor is hitting my 1:10 scale servo, but I might be able to fit it this way by moving the 
front end forward, just as long as the center dogbone connects with the front drive cup.
And this way I will be able to use the Battery Tray.










Here is the Pre Fab Mini LST with Mini Revo Trans with Mini Revo Motor.. Does not fit either way.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Mini LST Merv Center Diff Transplant is almost done..
Just need to finetune the mounting holes for the Mini Revo Center Diff Case.

Here are some pics.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Mini LST Merv Center Diff Transplant is almost done..
Just need to finetune the mounting holes for the Mini Revo Center Diff Case.

Here are some pics.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is the first draft of my chassis


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

I finally got my Mini LST Single Servo Mini Revo Chassis.. lol That's a mouth full...
Cant wait to try it out....!


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here some updated progress pics of my custom Mini Revo LST chassis with some
electronics and center Mini Revo Trans Mounted. Check out he images below. 
I have not ran her yet but hopfully soon.

*Just about ready to do some test Runs!!*










*Mini Revo LST Chassis with the electronics tray*









*Electronics Tray, Can be mounted in various positions.*









*Mini Revo LST Chassis with out the electronics tray*


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

I started this mod a while ago, but got tied up with other things before I could finish it.
I am currently trying to fit the Mini Revo VXL brushless motor as well. 
I can mount a mamba on there but with the extra weight I felt I just had to make it mount the VXL motor. 
All that is left to do is mod the rear upper chassis brace to be a little longer. See the secound pic.
Then the VXL motor will fit in the Mini LST. 

Here are some pics below.


----------

